# HEat pressing rhinestones on acrylic beanies



## blingoutlet (Jul 8, 2011)

Im looking to heat press rhinestone designs onto acrylic beanie's. Anyone done this at all? I have to heat press for like 15 seconds at 315 degrees.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to T-shirt Forums!
I have put rhinestones on acrylic beanies (caps) before. The only problem I find is in removing the transfer tape. The beanie will stretch (and so will your design). Solution - Stretch the beanie a little before placing the stones and before heat pressing.


----------



## blingoutlet (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome thanks! but if you stretched them out a little bit to start dont the rhinestones become to close?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

We do these all the time. I would definitely suggest allowing the beanie to completely cool down before removing the hotfix tape.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

KHill said:


> Hello! Welcome to T-shirt Forums!
> I have put rhinestones on acrylic beanies (caps) before. The only problem I find is in removing the transfer tape. The beanie will stretch (and so will your design). Solution - Stretch the beanie a little before placing the stones and before heat pressing.


Only stretch the beanie a little so that the design will still look nice when the person wears the beanie. I found that if I did NOT stretch the beanie a little, the design looked distorted when a person wore it.


----------



## BellaGrace (Feb 10, 2011)

HI, for those of you who have done this I am wondering what your heat was at and how long you heat pressed for? Because when I tried it the part that i heat pressed went soft and mushy and the rhinestone melted into it? was my heat to high. I had it at 170 celcius??

Thanks

BellaGrace


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might need to lower the temp and maybe pressure. Not sure what 170c translates to but I think between 310 and 320F works.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Bella Grace!

170 degrees Celcius = 338 degrees Fahrenheit

I only press those caps for 10 seconds max.


----------



## BellaGrace (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys I will try that!


----------



## MySparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

I have found that the acrylic beanies do not seem very heat friendly. I use cotton beanies instead and have had much greater success.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

170/338 seems kind of high. Try lowering your temp. Try 310.


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

MySparkle said:


> I have found that the acrylic beanies do not seem very heat friendly. I use cotton beanies instead and have had much greater success.


Hello where did you find the cotton beanies at?


----------



## MySparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

I found the cotton beanies at OttoCaps.com.


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

MySparkle said:


> I found the cotton beanies at OttoCaps.com.


Ok thanks found the 60% cotton 40% acrylic. Is that the one you used? When you applied heat did the beanie get deformed and shiny where the heat was applied? I am trying to press heat applied vinyl but find the 100% acrylic ones get deformed due to the heat.


----------



## MySparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, those are the ones. I had the same problem you did with the acrylic ones. Had much better success with the cotton blend. And, found them more comfortable too!


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

MySparkle said:


> Yes, those are the ones. I had the same problem you did with the acrylic ones. Had much better success with the cotton blend. And, found them more comfortable too!


Ok thanks what temp did you press it for? As I have to press at 320 degrees Fahrenheit for about 15-20 seconds


----------

